# Adding a subwoofer to Technics SA-400



## Jeezus (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a question. I currently have a sony 5.1 surround system hooked through my computer's headphone jack. Not true 5.1, more like front and rear left speakers, etc. 

Well I have this old Technics SA-400 receiver that I wanted to use instead. On the back it has Front L/R and Remote L/R. I can deal with getting rid of the center speaker, but the speakers sound really tin-ny without the sub. The sub is powered, and it has an orange coax plug that it gets signal from. 

How can I hook the sub into the receiver? I will just put the front and rear left speakers into the front left speaker plug in on the amp, and the front/rear right speakers into the front right speaker plug in. I know this won't be 5.1 but it will work for me. Just want to add this pesky sub in!

Anyone know how?


----------

